# Tannheimer Tal - Füssener Jöchle



## damage0099 (18. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin demnächst kurz im Tannheimer Tal. Laut Karte geht ein Weg von Grän aus hoch zum Füssener Jöchle.

Ist dieser fahrbar, ohne längere Tragepassagen? Zurück würden wir im Adlerhorst einkehren, also in etwa wieder gleich zurück.

Über sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Lt. SuFu suchten schon ein paar Biker schöne Trails in der Gegend....vllt. hat noch jemand einen Tip


----------



## kamikater (18. April 2011)

Der Weg zum Füssener Jöchle ist zum einen offiziell für Biker gesperrt und zum anderen so steil, dass an Fahren (bergauf) nicht zu denken ist. Ich habe es dann abgebrochen, da ich noch den Rückweg nach Wertach vor mir hatte und nicht meine letzten Körner verpulvern wollte  Aber ein Versuch wäre es sicher wert und der Adlerhorst liegt auf jeden Fall zum Einkehren sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. April 2011)

Bist du auch den Weg hoch, wo man anfangs zum Adlerhorst fahren kann, dann links hoch abbiegt (rechts runter gehts zum Adlerhorst)?
Da war ich schon mal und bin auch noch ein Stück hoch gefahren (Richtung Füssener Jöchle). Fahrbar war das noch gut...


----------



## kamikater (18. April 2011)

So wie du es beschreibst, müßte das der Weg sein den ich auch gefahren bin. Ein Stück ist es ganz gut fahrbar, wird dann aber sausteil. Wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe, ist dort nochmal eine Weggabelung und das besagte Schild. Da habe ich dann abgebrochen.


----------



## damage0099 (18. April 2011)

aha, ok, danke für die Info.
Hast du sonst einen Tip, wo man fahrbare Trails findet?


----------



## kamikater (18. April 2011)

Eine sehr schöne Tour in dieser Ecke ist hoch zur Sulzspitz bis zur Gappenfeldalpe und retour über Strindenscharte und Neunerköpfle nach Tannheim. Der MTB-Marathon Pfronten ist auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## damage0099 (18. April 2011)

Danke 
Werde ich mir mal ganz genau anschauen


----------



## markus178 (18. März 2012)

ich kram mal den alten beitrag raus.

kann jemand was über folgende strecke sagen:
parkplatz in grän beim restaurant told als start und ziel oder der liftparkplatz füssener jöchle in grän.
mit dem mtb ins dorf und den talradweg an den haldensee und weiter nach nesselwängle und dann richtung haller auf dem radweg. auf höhe haller den fahrweg (breit, schotter) hoch zum adlerhorst. bissle pause und ausblick nutzen, und dann rüber richtung grän. vorbei an der jagdhütte und runter ins tal (alte rodelbahn) nach grän an den parkplatz. sollen so 18km sein.


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2012)

hi, ist ne einfache Tour.
Wie du schon sagst, zum Adlerhorst hoch breit, anfangs teer, dann Schotter.
Wenn du runter bist, kannst z.B. gegenüber auf die Krinnenalpe, auch breiter Schotterweg.
Beidesmal bewirtete Hütte.
Kurz unter der Krinnenalpe kannst auch noch rechts zu weiteren Hütten, die aber teils zu sind.
Oder ist die Tour zum Adlerhorst alles, was du machen willst?
Wenn du zum Adlerhorst hoch fährst, bist irgendwann "oben", und mußt rechts runter zum Adlerhorst.
An dieser Kreuzung geht es auch noch ein Stück hoch, falls dir das zuwenig ist.

(Info: Ich war damals nicht besonders fit, fuhr vom Haldensee auf den Adlerhorst (wie gesagt an der Kreuzung noch hoch, soweit es ging), dort eingekehrt, runter, auf die andere Seite, hoch zur Krinnenalpe, eingekehrt, und an besagter Kreuzung noch ein paar km zu den 2 anderen Hütten).


----------



## markus178 (19. März 2012)

@damage0099
danke für den tip.
das soll ne tour am anreisetag werden. wir wollen auch über grän durchs engetal nach pfronten und dann über die kälberhof-alpe und rehbach zurück nach grän. aber das am 2. tag.

und natürlich hinter zum vilsalpsee und vilsalpe.

letztes jahr war ich fitter als jetzt. hab weniger power in den beinen 

bist du oft in tannheim?


----------



## kamikater (19. März 2012)

> wir wollen auch über grän durchs engetal nach pfronten und dann über die kälberhof-alpe und rehbach zurück nach grän. aber das am 2. tag.



Das ist aber echt öde  Da fährst du ja nur im Tal. Ich würde vorschlagen, durch die Eng bis kurz hinter der Landesgrenze, dann links hoch zur Bärenmoosalpe und über das Himmelreich ins Vilstal runter und an der Vils bis nahe Rehbach. Dann gibt es einen ganz netten Höhenweg nach Schattwald und von dort entweder im Tal weiter oder die beschilderte Bikeroute Ri. Einstein. Nur ob das ganze jetzt schon schneefrei ist, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

